# Found this today



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Found this today about 30 feet from my house on a property i just bought and was cleaning up the yard. Yep, it was tolen


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Bastards stole your "s" too!!!...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Racerx said:


> Bastards stole your "s" too!!!...:lol::lol::lol:



:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Valley said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


 I'm never one too pass up the low hanging fruit  but on a serious note since you said it was stolen you obviously turned it over to the police ?..you never know it could have a body or two on it....


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Please upload more photos to clarify debris/hazards... :whistling2:


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeas, i dont play games with those things. The police were called within a few minutes.. It was a young police officer. I had to show him how to remove the cylinder. :whistling2:


----------



## advancedworks (May 29, 2013)

Ah hell. now you have to file a police report and submit it to your coordinator. Make note of the serial number....sorry. Couldnt help myself


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Heritage .22. Decent little revolver........


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

please take more photos so we can see if its real,are you claiming this as a cubic yard,we need a tape measure to see how high it was in grass to give us a better idea when it was planted.


----------



## Valley (Mar 12, 2013)

But i submitted everything as needed. Its not my fault you have processors with GOD complex


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Racerx said:


> I'm never one too pass up the low hanging fruit  but on a serious note since you said it was stolen you obviously turned it over to the police ?..you never know it could have a body or two on it....


Can't find ammo for a 22 anyway these days.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Can't find ammo for a 22 anyway these days.


I acquired 163 rounds of loose .22LR ammo from a trashout we started today. In the past, that would have been tossed, but since the stuff is nearly extinct, it found its way home with me tonight.

3 Weeks ago a local farm store somehow acquired a small skid of .22 ammo. I stumbled in just as they were unpackaging it and bought my allowable limit per customer (1050 rounds). My brother went in to get his 4 hours later, :no: all gone.


----------



## mjb734 (Apr 11, 2012)

I never find anything that good.


----------

